# My first Lingerie shoot - Possible NSFW



## Trever1t (Jan 6, 2013)

1.



FRE_2102-Edit by WSG Photography, on Flickr

2.



FRE_2090-Edit by WSG Photography, on Flickr

3.



FRE_2087-Edit by WSG Photography, on Flickr

My first scantily dressed model, she required more skin correcting than I like to do but she was pleasant and cooperative so I am not complaining


----------



## MuddyRiver (Jan 6, 2013)

I like the first one a lot and the editing is great. In my opinion, she looks uncomfortable in the second one.. Her neck looks awkward. The third one is okay. First is def my favorite though! I think you did awesome for your first try.


----------



## frommrstomommy (Jan 6, 2013)

I think I like #3 the best.. but there's something weird going on with her skin tones in all 3. She also seems very shiny in some spots too.


----------



## Trever1t (Jan 6, 2013)

She has two-tone skin, seriously it is very dark/light and uneven. I smoothed as much as possible. Like I said, she was a willing participant so no complaints!


----------



## frommrstomommy (Jan 6, 2013)

Trever1t said:


> She has two-tone skin, seriously it is very dark/light and uneven. I smoothed as much as possible. Like I said, she was a willing participant so no complaints!



I noticed the birth mark on her neck/chest area but I more meant on her face.. like down the middle of her nose for example. I wouldn't complain about a willing participant either!


----------



## Trever1t (Jan 6, 2013)

Ahh, shiney nose...guess I need to invest in some powder


----------



## Vautrin (Jan 6, 2013)

My 2 cents:

Lingerie leaves something to be desired.  It's very plain / tame

#1 would prefer is she looked at the camera
#2 like the look but the reflection from your background is blue.  Doesn't look right
#3 blue reflection on fur looks a little strange.

But, overall they're good shots and I thought they were good....


----------



## tirediron (Jan 6, 2013)

I'm guessing this goes down in the diary as one of those tough days?   Nicely done Trever.


----------



## Robin_Usagani (Jan 6, 2013)

What were you trying to do?  What was your vision?  I just dont get the blue gel.


----------



## CowgirlMama (Jan 6, 2013)

Trever1t said:


> She has two-tone skin, seriously it is very dark/light and uneven. I smoothed as much as possible. Like I said, she was a willing participant so no complaints!



Personally, I would have left the birthmark unedited over trying to blur/hide it. In #3, it's extremely obvious the amount of blur you applied on her chest.


----------



## Derrel (Jan 6, 2013)

I really do not get the skin rendering concept in any of these three shots; the skin looks very,very ruddy...and the contrast level appears very high, with the highlights taking on a very yellowish, _overexposed and then rescued in post_ kind of look...


----------



## Vautrin (Jan 6, 2013)

Derrel said:


> I really do not get the skin rendering concept in any of these three shots; the skin looks very,very ruddy...and the contrast level appears very high, with the highlights taking on a very yellowish, _overexposed and then rescued in post_ kind of look...



Maybe try it in black and white...  The colors won't matter as much and I think the pictures might look better...


----------



## Trever1t (Jan 6, 2013)

glad you didnt notice the liquify


----------



## amolitor (Jan 6, 2013)

I'm not even sure what her skin tone actually is, since her ethnicity appears ambiguous and mixed. I do think the skin's a little overprocessed. Her posing is ok, but not wonderful. My rule of thumb is that if the model is comfortable, the pose is no good, and she looks comfortable in all these. The last is the best of the lot, pose-wise, because she's put some aggressive curve in her back, her butt's popped up a bit. It's sexy, her expression is a little sassy. It feels a little "candid" and "fun" rather than "hot" but that's fine, of course, and it works. The other poses ain't pullin' for me much.


----------



## Vautrin (Jan 6, 2013)

also (and I don't know how to fix this) I don't feel the poses are as flattering to her figure as they could be


----------



## Trever1t (Jan 6, 2013)

Derrel said:


> I really do not get the skin rendering concept in any of these three shots; the skin looks very,very ruddy...and the contrast level appears very high, with the highlights taking on a very yellowish, _overexposed and then rescued in post_ kind of look...



I'm home now so I can reply (too hard from phone) I am not seeing the yellow nor did I recover from blown highlights. Contrary, the only real work I did was skin smoothing and a slight de-contrast in LR.  I am using a properly calibrated monitor. I do agree over processed skin, like i said her skin was very rough, not just 2 toned. I don't want to get into details, just isn't polite. I felt I needed to overly smooth, perhaps I could back it off just a little.


----------



## Trever1t (Jan 6, 2013)

Robin_Usagani said:


> What were you trying to do?  What was your vision?  I just dont get the blue gel.



Not everything has to be so perfectly calculated Robin  I used a blue gel because I could!


----------



## tentwo (Jan 6, 2013)

These look good, but as stated the neck area is two-toned. I would have had her look at the camera in #1 and it would have been awesome. Also not sure if you use actions, but I have found this action very good for boudoir type shots.

Perfect Boudoir Action - Boudoir Workshops | Boudoir Photography | The Boudoir Divas | Boudoir Educational Products | The Boudair Divas &#8211; San Diego Photography

I try to think of it as the individual is looking at who is reading to pass on the message, "You like what you see" and I don't get that with the 1st. More Like, "I am ok but I don't want to look at you" feeling.

Still great start!


----------

